# Old printer? Or espresso machine?



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone else think this guy looks like an old printer?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sister-in-law had one. Started playing up after 12 months.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably prints better than it brews.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reminds me of Amstrad computer kit and the way, for no extra cost, the plastic faded to a yellowish hue. Heard a rumour the guy who used to flog these is fronting some half-baked reality show in involving wannabe entrepreneurs.


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Now, that is ugly!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

It was the most reliable bean to cup machine gaggia ever made.


----------

